# Travel to Israel



## helloegypt (Oct 6, 2009)

Good Morning everybody
I have to travel to Israel in 10 days and I was wondering if I am going to have any issue to enter the country of to come back to Egypt....
Would you suggest that I ask to have the Israelian stamp on a separate paper instead than on the passport?
I have read that, if not with Egypt, I may have serious issues in entering others Arab countries with this stamp on my passport
Thank you so much for your help
Have a good day!
L.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

helloegypt said:


> Good Morning everybody
> I have to travel to Israel in 10 days and I was wondering if I am going to have any issue to enter the country of to come back to Egypt....
> Would you suggest that I ask to have the Israelian stamp on a separate paper instead than on the passport?
> I have read that, if not with Egypt, I may have serious issues in entering others Arab countries with this stamp on my passport
> ...



Hi

How are you? I was just asking about you the other day.

I used to know someone who travelled back and forth to Israel from here on behalf of Save the Children and she always told me what a hassle it was.
I have a friend in the oil business who has two passports for this very reason.
Other than that yes ask if you can have your visa and stamp on a separate paper, just as I had to do when visiting north Cyprus.

Maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

helloegypt said:


> Good Morning everybody
> I have to travel to Israel in 10 days and I was wondering if I am going to have any issue to enter the country of to come back to Egypt....
> Would you suggest that I ask to have the Israelian stamp on a separate paper instead than on the passport?
> I have read that, if not with Egypt, I may have serious issues in entering others Arab countries with this stamp on my passport
> ...




I agree with Maiden, if you can then do put it separately.

I read a story the other day about a young girl (American I think) who got stopped and searched at the border entering Egypt for having an Israeli stamp. She was an arts student and had been photographing and drawing various scenes from the country. After these were found she was held in temporary custody and three bullets put through her laptop as she was believed to be a spy!!!

Needless to say, if you can avoid the stamp in the passport, do.

Good luck x


----------



## helloegypt (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi Maiden, all
I am fine, just traveling a lot in this period for my job!
Gosh, thanks for the suggestions, I will really try to get a separate stamp, 
I hope Isrealian police will understand my issue when I land in Tel Aviv
(I will not have a direct flight, but go through Amman... that I guess is the same pain...)
Thanks!


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

You do realize that half the Egyptian movies these days are showing discontent with Israel (burning the Israeli flag is considered bonus points for movies)

So the spirits of most Egyptians when seeing anything to do with Israel and/or Jewish religion becomes quite aggressive. 

In other words, try as much as you can to completely hide this idea that you have anything to do with Israel. Cyprus is a great bridge. 

When you talk with the Israel official, tell him/her that you will be visiting Arab countries afterwards and need his help to get the stamp on a separate piece of paper. 

I had no idea that other countries also allow 2 passports, I thought it was only for Americans.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I never said what nationality my friend is but as it happens he is British.


Maiden


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MensEtManus said:


> You do realize that half the Egyptian movies these days are showing discontent with Israel (burning the Israeli flag is considered bonus points for movies)
> 
> So the spirits of most Egyptians when seeing anything to do with Israel and/or Jewish religion becomes quite aggressive.
> 
> ..............................


For most Egyptians??

Something tastes funny in the water?? => "Israel trying to poison us"

The bottled gas problem lately?? => "Israel caused it" (Along with some others having extra fun blaming Algeria of course, Algeria's only fault to take this blame was winning the stupid football match!! )

ANY product with no label telling where it was manufactured?? => "Israel sent it to blow us up"

Whoever they wanna git rid of?? => "He/she is an Israeli SPY! Not just an Israeli, not a Jewish, but a SPY!!!!!!!" 

Etc.

They even got really weird one time in the last couple years, not sure when, but they kept blah blah blah about Israel sending SMS to some phones, and guess what??? They said that JUST "reading" that specific SMS CAUSES CANCER 

As for the movies thing?? The cinema industry in here depending on this: Sex sells, religion sells more, terrorism sells much much more, and finally! Audiences' stupidity buys it all!!!

How could I forget that when you were pretty active on the other thread about what's loved about Egypt??? THEY MAKE ME LAUGH AS HELL!!!!! And I LOVE it


----------



## nigelstephnie (Oct 25, 2010)

What's new in Israel if you are about to establish a business I think Israel is not good place to be.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

It actually is, Israel's economy is doing quite well in these times of crisis and a lot of towns are still growing. Tourism is also still developping, resort towns are constantly expanding.


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

gerrit said:


> It actually is, Israel's economy is doing quite well in these times of crisis.


cause they caused it .


----------



## sensualspirit (Jul 7, 2010)

Sorry moderators, I just realized the problem. I changed my e-mail addy & hadn't clicked on the activation link LOL, My bad.

Hi everyone.

So I remember hearing many moons ago that I would never be able to travel to an Arabic country, but I was able to go into Egypt thru Eilat back in '94.

So even now that's changed?

There's no way for me to hide who I am as my CND passport clearly says Jerusalem as the place of birth.

Does that mean I still can't travel to:

Morocco
Turkey



You'd think things would have gotten better over the years since I last heard this, not worse. <sigh>


Michelle
P.S. Love Moroccan food & some Turkish dishes. I'm a foodie LOL


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Have a look at the Dubai forum of Tripadvisor. There's a thread started by divacape on 11 April that could be of assistance. It's called Israel and Dubai.


----------



## isradutch (Dec 25, 2012)

Pretty funny reply.
Although in reality it's sadly correct.
These days the best way for an Arab leader to avoid another Arab spring is to simply pump up the volume with anti Israeli rhetoric which makes them super popular and the heroes of their respected nations. 




DeadGuy said:


> For most Egyptians??
> 
> Something tastes funny in the water?? => "Israel trying to poison us"
> 
> ...


----------

